# DPDR + DXM?



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm going through some messed stuff right now, and I really enjoy drifting away in my thoughts when i get the chance.. Rumatizimg about philosophy and whatnot..

I'm just curious as to how depersonalized / derealized I can possibly get.. Please dont judge me on this i'm really looking for an escape. Note: i'm not drinking because that would only bring me back in the present. I want to dissociate.

DXM is a dissociative. How will a 2nd plateau dose affect a person with dpdr? Any experiences? Was it more or less intense?


----------



## aulds (Jun 5, 2012)

Dadude said:


> I'm going through some messed stuff right now, and I really enjoy drifting away in my thoughts when i get the chance.. Rumatizimg about philosophy and whatnot..
> 
> I'm just curious as to how depersonalized / derealized I can possibly get.. Please dont judge me on this i'm really looking for an escape. Note: i'm not drinking because that would only bring me back in the present. I want to dissociate.
> 
> DXM is a dissociative. How will a 2nd plateau dose affect a person with dpdr? Any experiences? Was it more or less intense?


second plateau? shit man go for forth plateau or plateau stigma, i had ketamine for surgery a few months ago with dp/dr and it was fine, fucking grand experience.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

aulds said:


> second plateau? shit man go for forth plateau or plateau stigma, i had ketamine for surgery a few months ago with dp/dr and it was fine, fucking grand experience.


I wish my stomach could handle the 3rd plateau let alone the 4th... I puke easily and i hate it

Thx for your reply


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

The most I've ever been dissociated was believe it or not through the Gas they give you at the Dentist. The whole world was melting and I couldn't understand up from sideways. I did a lot of pot for 2 years into having DP, and every time made my dissociation worse. But the pot has nothing on the Gas.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Native said:


> The most I've ever been dissociated was believe it or not through the Gas they give you at the Dentist. The whole world was melting and I couldn't understand up from sideways. I did a lot of pot for 2 years into having DP, and every time made my dissociation worse. But the pot has nothing on the Gas.


Ya thats nitrous oxide man.. Its dissociate you to the point of sedation 0.0 I can imagine you felt that way..


----------



## surrealist (May 22, 2012)

DXM is the most powerful dissiociative Ive ever used. I od'd once, and during that time I was fucking retarded as shit. The world looks dream like and everything is just strange. The second plateau is a good place to start. I dont recommend you do this at all, though. It may seem like all you need is an escape. But what you need is to push through, because pain is temporary, and pain is what makes us stronger. But it only works if we work with pain, fight with pain, and accept pain. This is the road to recovery.


----------



## 153 (Aug 17, 2012)

I've used DXM a few times and it's the only drug I can say I really enjoy... Even though I get strong feelings of dissociation (DP/DR) on it, it also makes me feel very good. And the way it dissociates you isn't a bad way. At the lower doses (1/2) it's really not much more than drinking or smoking pot. I'm at a loss of words to describe higher plateaus... but I find it really enjoyable. The way I hallucinate on it's great, too

Make sure to read the DXM FAQ carefully if you plan on taking it, and have a friend watch you or something!


----------



## Tyley (Aug 5, 2012)

Dadude said:


> I'm going through some messed stuff right now, and I really enjoy drifting away in my thoughts when i get the chance.. Rumatizimg about philosophy and whatnot..
> 
> I'm just curious as to how depersonalized / derealized I can possibly get.. Please dont judge me on this i'm really looking for an escape. Note: i'm not drinking because that would only bring me back in the present. I want to dissociate.
> 
> DXM is a dissociative. How will a 2nd plateau dose affect a person with dpdr? Any experiences? Was it more or less intense?


Just smoke weed and get high as fuck. I got DPed by taking huge hits with literally no tolerance (I'd smoked only twice before, and very little amounts) And had a panic attack.

Hey, it's not what I'd want, but I don't judge.


----------



## Bread (Jul 11, 2012)

Tyley, DXM and weed are two different drugs..


----------



## Tyley (Aug 5, 2012)

Bread said:


> Tyley, DXM and weed are two different drugs..


Obviously, I'm just adding my suggestion


----------

